# Family move to Canada



## Lacey06 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Like alot of people on here myself and my partner are in need of advice. We have decided as a family that we would like to move to Canada. I lived in Canada nearly 11 years ago. For a year only, I loved the place and people. My oldest daughter is Canadian, 12 years old now. Her dad lives in Nova Scotia. I have another daughter now who 8 years old.

We have researched, and looked around at all the info on the web and books. We do plan to come over for a trip, especially for the girls to see for themselves. 

My partner is a composite layer in an aero industry. Been there over 10 years, he works with plastic material building them up for parts on planes and helicopters. We are having trouble pin pointing the industry into where we could look for and apply for work for him as he does not qualify oh the FAST TRACK list. He is a trained chef from before his current job but has not worked this trade for years now.

Also can we apply for a skilled work visa without having a pre-employment job waiting for him. Then add to it if or when he might get one?

He is 38, I am 32. I work in an administration but we would go on his points due to his experience and relevant training and skills obtained.

Any advice would be much appreciated, everyone seems to have advice from different areas and reading over threads has answered other questions but there is so many.

Thanks in advance.


----------

